# What is the one stone you will never sell?



## PalmRoyale (Nov 21, 2018)

Or at least you think you will never sell? What makes it special? For me it has to be this Ohira suita. It's on the slow side on water but very fast with a good slurry and the slurry is almost like whipped cream, very smooth and buttery. It cost me a pretty penny but it's worth it. And for some reason it doesn't dish like other jnats I've owned, it stays flat a long time.


----------



## childermass (Nov 22, 2018)

An easy one for me. It’s my unknown mine karasu Shiro Suita. It’s fast, soft enough to make just the right amount of slurry on its own and easy to use. It looks very cool and judging from the side of the stone will change it’s looks and character more than once over the ages (I think it will be all black at some point in time only to change back to normal later).


----------



## madelinez (Nov 22, 2018)

My cheap aono aoto because I use it constantly and like the result.

In terms of rarity... this oouchi. It's very very fine for an oouchi, probably the finest stone I've ever used.


----------



## Zweber12 (Nov 22, 2018)

Probably this one... 

View media item 31190


----------



## madelinez (Nov 22, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> Or at least you think you will never sell? What makes it special? For me it has to be this Ohira suita. It's on the slow side on water but very fast with a good slurry and the slurry is almost like whipped cream, very smooth and buttery. It cost me a pretty penny but it's worth it. And for some reason it doesn't dish like other jnats I've owned, it stays flat a long time.
> View attachment 44978



Sounds like an amazing combination, suita + doesn't dish too fast. I have a cheap suita (if you believe the seller) and it dishes very fast, not a bad stone other than that.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 22, 2018)

I am cheating

1. Nakayama iromono





2. Gokicyou hard fine aoto - perfect and hard and fine and irreplaceable. 6k edges without even blinking 





3. #807 the “everything” stone. Iromono, namazu, nashiji and dolphin smooth. Member @Hanmak17 has my maruka which is the only stone that could live with this one





4. Ohira renge suita. A particularly excellent example





5. Nakayama maruka. With namazu patterning but softish, and fast and ludicrously fine





6. Nakayama iromo. Pure class in every measurable sharpening metric





7. Nakayama iromono. Too pretty to part with, great little performer too.





8. Ohira sunashi kiiro suita. Birthday treat to self 2 years ago







9. Narutaki suita. Phenomenal







10. Ohira renge suita. Sentimental value






11. Maruoyama shiro suita. Sentimental value as my first stone





12. Red Narutaki iromono. Mirror machine


----------



## aaamax (Nov 22, 2018)

Zweber12 said:


> Probably this one...
> 
> View media item 31190



That is one of the stranger color variations I have seen on a O.R.S. amolst like birdnest striations. maybe it is the lighting?
cool stone.


----------



## XooMG (Nov 22, 2018)

Huh. Only stones I can't sell are the ones I think are unsellable and would reflect poorly on my scruples.


----------



## childermass (Nov 22, 2018)

XooMG said:


> Huh. Only stones I can't sell are the ones I think are unsellable and would reflect poorly on my scruples.



I totally understand, got some of these as well [emoji23]


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 22, 2018)

I can't get my Kodak to work but I like my King 1000.


----------



## Chef Doom (Nov 22, 2018)

I have 2 stones that swing pretty low that I will never sell. Too valuable, in fact, I consider them priceless.


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 22, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> I have 2 stones that swing pretty low that I will never sell. Too valuable, in fact, I consider them priceless.


An Atoma 140 must be hard on em to keep them flat.


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 22, 2018)

Zweber12 said:


> Probably this one...
> 
> View media item 31190



That one I will be jealous of forever. Such a nice stone to use


----------



## khashy (Nov 22, 2018)

Definitely not letting go of my kitchen’s counter top stone, that one is a keeper for sure - very pretty and flat


----------



## Zweber12 (Nov 22, 2018)

Spipet said:


> That one I will be jealous of forever. Such a nice stone to use



When are you visiting again?


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 22, 2018)

Zweber12 said:


> When are you visiting again?



Send me an invite...


----------



## Zweber12 (Nov 22, 2018)

Spipet said:


> Send me an invite...



Plans for new years?


----------



## Ruso (Nov 22, 2018)

Atoma 140 must be it.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 22, 2018)

Another stone I will never let go is this Okudo habutae suita from ymmtnofm. I know several people on here have had a bad experience with the guy but I love this stone. It's very hard and fine and it has become my go to chisel stone.


----------



## childermass (Nov 22, 2018)

As people start cheating here, I will also add one stone to my keeper list:









It’s a very good Shoubudani Suita I bought from Watanabe. I did not know anything about the crazy shape of the bottom until I received it. Fortunately I had a nice and perfectly fitting piece of walnut wood at home and connections to a guy who knows how to build a really cool dai. This coincidence makes it a keeper for me.


----------



## Xenif (Nov 22, 2018)

childermass said:


> As people start cheating here, I will also add one stone to my keeper list:
> View attachment 45026
> 
> View attachment 45027
> ...


Whoaaaaa what a base!!!

And Badgertooth didnt even try, 12 stones ... [emoji13]


----------



## Xenif (Nov 22, 2018)

Mizukihara Namito.
Its hard and consistent, once it starts slurrying it dosen't want to stop. Gives a nice darker kasumi. Even gives a good edge if you ride the slurry thick. Just feels so very nice to use I fell in love with Jnats because of this stone.


----------



## Badgertooth (Nov 22, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Mizukihara Namito.
> Its hard and consistent, once it starts slurrying it dosen't want to stop. Gives a nice darker kasumi. Even gives a good edge if you ride the slurry thick. Just feels so very nice to use I fell in love with Jnats because of this stone.View attachment 45035
> View attachment 45036
> View attachment 45037



Dasnaaaaaais and Namito is something you don’t see every day.


----------



## nutmeg (Nov 22, 2018)

My favorite stone of all times: this Narutaki jizuya.




My favorite finish tool and the fine stone I use as benchmark to test other stones.
Not too hard, not too soft, very fine grain and ultime sharpening feeling.
A mix of finest mirror and elegant contrast, very clean.
Very dense stone.

The stone is quite small and since it has a crack I can use only a surface of say 90*50mm but it's enough!

I build a very heavy base made of Epoxy and lead. The whole weights about 2,5kg now..


----------



## khashy (Nov 22, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> My favorite stone of all times: this Narutaki jizuya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the stone deserves to have the polish it leaves on a knife be shared with the world...


----------



## nutmeg (Nov 22, 2018)

khashy said:


> I think the stone deserves to have the polish it leaves on a knife be shared with the world...


Hi Khashy! hehey.. actually the final touch on your Kato has been made with this stone in combination with an Ao Renge ;-)
My HDD crashed last year so I can't find any pictures...
Anyway If I had to polish it again I would do it differently but definitely with this stone!


----------



## nutmeg (Nov 22, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> Hi Khashy! hehey.. actually the final touch on your Kato has been made with this stone in combination with an Ao Renge ;-)
> My HDD crashed last year so I can't find any pictures...
> Anyway If I had to polish it again I would do it differently but definitely with this stone!



Ouch!! almost all my pictures has been deleted on the forum!!
But have a look here, you will see your knife and on the third picture you'll recognize the stone. (before the crack and heavy base lol)
http://uchigumori.com/blog/2017/07/15/some-work-on-a-kato-damascus/

It may not sound very modest but at this time I was very proud of the result..!


----------



## Matus (Nov 23, 2018)

More than one. Gesshin 2000, Gesshin Synthetic Natural, Ohira Suita Aka Renge (big koppa) from Maxim. To be perfectly honest - nearly all other stones I have are just a nice to have.


----------



## childermass (Nov 23, 2018)

Matus said:


> More than one. Gesshin 2000, Gesshin Synthetic Natural, Ohira Suita Aka Renge (big koppa) from Maxim. To be perfectly honest - nearly all other stones I have are just a nice to have.



I‘m curious if you will add one to this list once you receive your Natsuya [emoji4]


----------



## Matus (Nov 23, 2018)

childermass said:


> I‘m curious if you will add one to this list once you receive your Natsuya [emoji4]



We shall see


----------



## khashy (Nov 23, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> Hi Khashy! hehey.. actually the final touch on your Kato has been made with this stone in combination with an Ao Renge ;-)
> My HDD crashed last year so I can't find any pictures...
> Anyway If I had to polish it again I would do it differently but definitely with this stone!



Oh wow, excellent! I own a bit of nutmeg’s best stone doing it’s magic! Super happy!


----------



## khashy (Nov 23, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> Ouch!! almost all my pictures has been deleted on the forum!!
> But have a look here, you will see your knife and on the third picture you'll recognize the stone. (before the crack and heavy base lol)
> http://uchigumori.com/blog/2017/07/15/some-work-on-a-kato-damascus/
> 
> It may not sound very modest but at this time I was very proud of the result..!



As lovely as your photography is, none of the photos do justice to what the knife actually looks like in real life!!!!


----------



## nutmeg (Nov 23, 2018)

khashy said:


> As lovely as your photography is, none of the photos do justice to what the knife actually looks like in real life!!!!


Thanks 
I remember the mirror and contrast weren‘t the strongest when compared to an Ao renge but one side of the blade may be the most scratchfree I‘ve got.


----------



## valgard (Nov 23, 2018)

Hmmm, the top of the top of the list is one of my Aizu bricks. Doesn't really matter which one, but I will always keep at least one, to me these are the most useful Jnats I have come across. I will keep one even in the vent of economic struggles too because they aren't nearly ass expensive as the others.

Also in my never sell list:

1- Nakayama sunashi suita 205x76x41mm
Simply put, the smoothest feedback of the well over 100 stones I have tried so far. Also helps that it is big, gorgeous, fast cutting, and very fine. 










2- Striped Natsuya. Not to be confused with Amakusa. 213x80x65mm
Stunningly beautiful, hard, capable of amazing contrast and incredible amount of detail, this is even more amusing when considering it's a mid grit stone.









3-Narutaki shiro suita (with some renge) 220x82x52mm
Perfect knife stone, hardness between 3-3.5, chalky and smooth feedback, fast, beautiful finish. Massive stone too.









4- Ohira shiro renge suita ~lvl3 208x76x36mm
Perfect stereotypical example of Ohira suita. Stupidly creamy feedback, fast as hell, fine for the hardness. And absolutely gorgeous, it has the brown net pattern typical of some Ohira suitas, purple and pink renge all in one stone. One of the smallest stones in my never sell list but it's just too good and has some sentimental value too as a friend of mine made a gorgeous box for it only using Japanese carpentry techniques (https://www.instagram.com/p/BjdjVoUgZO8/).








5- Small bench sized Koma Nagura 160x60x33mm
Well, this is stupid fast and capable of crazy level of detail. Super hard to find too.


----------



## valgard (Nov 23, 2018)

Honorable mentions (very very unlikely to sell for one reason or another, including that some are worth crazy money).

1-Ohira Ao Renge suita 210x77x38mm
Probably the rarest stone I own, it's basically impossible to find Ohira Ao renge this size with so much renge and entirely clean with no lines. Super fine and leaves some crazy dark contrast.









2-Vintage gargantuan Ohira ocher suita 220x85x82+mm
Beautiful stone, ultra clean, amazing contrast, lvl 3-3.5. Ocher and blueish hues, some brown pattern and orange renge. Simply gigantic and clean, not a single su line in the 82mm that are exposed above the base.









3- Aiiwatani Kiita Lvl2.5-3 210×75×44mm
Beautiful stone, nice yellow colour, especially once wet, has some nashiji too. Spectacular performer, fast, smooth, ultra clean, easy kasumi, you name it.
Stamps are long gone obviously.





4-Aiiwatanii red tomae 198X85X30mm
This one might be faster than any suita out there, just insane. Everything about this stone is great quality. Lvl 3-3.5 hardness.





5-Vintage Okudo Kiiro suita I don't have the measurements at hand but it's massive and more than 60mm thick. Sentimental value as it came to me from a retired Japanese carpenter through a friend's help and I'm kind of like the entrusted keeper of the stone. It is also a superb performer lol.










6-All renge Ohira renge suita 206x80x32mm
Just too pretty lol.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Nov 23, 2018)

That's more than one stone  
If someone put a gun to your head and forces you to choose one stone you can keep which would it be?


----------



## valgard (Nov 23, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> That's more than one stone
> If someone put a gun to your head and forces you to choose one stone you can keep which would it be?


I said one of the big Aizu is the one that would survive any event. I didn't put a picture though xD.


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 23, 2018)

valgard said:


> I said one of the big Aizu is the one that would survive any event. I didn't put a picture though xD.


Need picture..................


----------



## valgard (Nov 23, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Need picture..................



Here's a post about my favourite all time Aizu but I got this one for a friend so as much as I wanted to keep it I never considered it mine.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BkOtyLZgWi_/

The one to the right of the Natsuya in this pic is currently the front runner to be my keeper but difference with the others I currently have is relatively small.

212x73x63mm


----------



## Chef Doom (Nov 23, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> An Atoma 140 must be hard on em to keep them flat.


The only stones in the world where flattening is forbidden.


----------



## panda (Nov 23, 2018)

chosera 400 cause it's my favorite stone and i'll just wear it out eventually and then get another..


----------



## Grunt173 (Nov 24, 2018)

valgard said:


> Here's a post about my favourite all time Aizu but I got this one for a friend so as much as I wanted to keep it I never considered it mine.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BkOtyLZgWi_/
> 
> The one to the right of the Natsuya in this pic is currently the front runner to be my keeper but difference with the others I currently have is relatively small.
> ...


One of my Aizu's looks like the one in your picture but my other one is like half that color and half with some reddish orange through it about like the color of your stone to the right of your whitish Aizu.Both are nice stones and I still can't figure out which one I like better.


----------



## rick alen (Dec 8, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Whoaaaaa what a base!!!
> 
> And Badgertooth didnt even try, 12 stones ... [emoji13]



You could easily have an absolute perfect fit wood base like that if you dump serious cash to any cnc machine shop with a laser scanner. Of course they'd have to seal it all properly before final machining and factor in a bit of clearance all around. Also 3D printing if you can do without the wood. With what some of you guys spend on stones why not?


----------



## childermass (Dec 8, 2018)

rick alen said:


> You could easily have an absolute perfect fit wood base like that if you dump serious cash to any cnc machine shop with a laser scanner. Of course they'd have to seal it all properly before final machining and factor in a bit of clearance all around. Also 3D printing if you can do without the wood. With what some of you guys spend on stones why not?



True, but this one is fully handmade and cost me 40$ [emoji4].


----------



## Krakorak (Dec 11, 2018)

For me, the hottest candidate for a "will never sell" stone would probably be this one: 































Its a hard, fine, super fast and particularly super nice suita (no idea, which mine, I would say maybe Shoubudani, but its more just a speculation) and I am pretty sure, I couldn't suceed to get a stone (all the more a suita and such a great performer) with such a super beautiful layering once again...

But I would also have 3 more candidates for this: 






This Ohira renge suita from JNS, because it was my first really good stone whose trying made several friends of mine also to start with naturals and also because the edge it provides is just the ideal edge for the kitchen...






This Maruo suita from Watanabe because its just excellent in every imaginable aspect and anyway, nobody would give that much what I paid for it)...











And this Narutaki because of its lovely colour and because its a phantastic allround stone as well...


----------



## Krakorak (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Krakorak (Dec 11, 2018)

Sorry, the links to the pictures didn't work for some reason, so I uploaded them directly...That was the first stone I mentioned...

And here is the Ohira suita: 





And here the Maruo suita: 





And here the Narutaki:


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 11, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> I am cheating
> 
> 1. Nakayama iromono
> View attachment 45003
> ...




Damn @Badgertooth the man said One (1),lol. 10 other people will go to sleep hungry tonight because of your insatiable appetite for unicorns. But hey it's cool, I got mine...thx buddy!

PS this is a super cool thread thx for posting all the beautiful rocks everyone!


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 12, 2018)

Never say never...


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Dec 16, 2018)

I don’t sell stones. They get used up. My favorite though is my Aoto from EE. I have no idea the mine. It cuts fast has awesome feel and feedback and plenty of slurry. Great kasumi haze finish and around 3000 grit edges. I’m on my second one.


----------



## YG420 (Dec 16, 2018)

Brandon Wicks said:


> I don’t sell stones. They get used up. My favorite though is my Aoto from EE. I have no idea the mine. It cuts fast has awesome feel and feedback and plenty of slurry. Great kasumi haze finish and around 3000 grit edges. I’m on my second one.


Wait, you went through a whole aoto??


----------



## valgard (Dec 17, 2018)

YG420 said:


> Wait, you went through a whole aoto??


I'm guessing this is the synthetic Aoto that EE sells.


----------



## YG420 (Dec 17, 2018)

valgard said:


> I'm guessing this is the synthetic Aoto that EE sells.


Ahh ok...makes sense haha


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Dec 17, 2018)

valgard said:


> I'm guessing this is the synthetic Aoto that EE sells.



No it's the natural


----------



## valgard (Dec 17, 2018)

[emoji850]


----------



## K813zra (Dec 17, 2018)

I don't think I have found such a stone yet. If I find that one stone that I will never sell, that would probably end my journey of looking for it. I mean, otherwise I am just a hoarder, right? (Shhh, I am trying to be logical.)


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yea I'm hording for sure. My latest find, and already one of my favorites. She's a hard olll b!tch, and kind of glassy, but with a soft nagura progression she came alive. Oily and fine with as close to a mirror finish as I have in my kit. 

Nakayama Maruka (HUGE)


----------



## Badgertooth (Dec 17, 2018)

Wow Todd! Maruka city! Nice to have a softer and a harder one at the upper end of your sharpening routine. Not too many people can say they have that


----------



## Hanmak17 (Dec 17, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Wow Todd! Maruka city! Nice to have a softer and a harder one at the upper end of your sharpening routine. Not too many people can say they have that



May be living in a refrigerator box behind Safeway soon, if I don't stop buying knifes and stones. But its fun and I'm learning a lot as I go, thanks to great people like yourself.


----------

